# Yahoo- Despair of village doomed by bigger Heathrow (Evening Standard)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

RESIDENTS in a village that would be demolished to make way for a third Heathrow runway fear time has run out in their battle against the bulldozers. Sipson, which is already overshadowed by Britain's biggest airport, will be wiped off the map if the Government approves the expansion plan.View the full article


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I am sorry that the village would be wiped out, but a question: how many of its' residents intend to travel by air, whether it is business or pleasure?


----------

